# Here is Amy...............



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Amy came in today.....She is being fostered at our trainers home...... SHe looks more like a Flat Coat Retriever in person.:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He looks very much like my brothers Glab (golden/labrador) Spencer. Very handsome pup! I can tell by the face he is a special boy with lots of love to offer a lucky family.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh I just love her...what a sweet face!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Eliza Doolittle


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

she is sooooooo cute


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

What a sweet face! Looks like a bundle of fun! A little impish too, I think ... can't wait to hear more about her adventures.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Man....she's a good looking dog, too.....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Very nice looking doggie. Such a friendly face! I swear, Goldens look good in black fur!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she finds a wonderful home! Did you take any photos of Sophie? I'd love to see her. I'm so glad they got out of there.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

WOW...she is SUCH a beautiful doggy...really, really lovely....oooh can I have her!!!?!?!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

She is very pretty!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I hope she finds a wonderful home! Did you take any photos of Sophie? I'd love to see her. I'm so glad they got out of there.


Kim, the lady who is fostering Sophie is going to... SHE ISNT LEAVING TODAY. she has kennel cough and BOb will not let her travel with it


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> she has kennel couch and BOb will not let her travel with it


now I know it was just a typo and you meant kennel cough, but this just struck me as so funny. I'm picturing a dog who's just lying on a sofa at the kennel and won't leave it. (sorry, I work as a proofreaders and some mistakes just make me chuckle)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jazz's Mom said:


> now I know it was just a typo and you meant kennel cough, but this just struck me as so funny. I'm picturing a dog who's just lying on a sofa at the kennel and won't leave it. (sorry, I work as a proofreaders and some mistakes just make me chuckle)


Thats ok..... I just happen to type if before I was fully awake....


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks to be very happy now. With a smile on her face as big as Texas.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

She sure is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Kim, the lady who is fostering Sophie is going to... SHE ISNT LEAVING TODAY. she has kennel cough and BOb will not let her travel with it


Amy is a pretty girl, Mary but she looks more like a flatcoat than a Newfie. Maybe that is why no one heard from the Newfie rescue. They realized when they looked, she was not a Newfie. 
As for Sophie, I am sorry she has kennel cough. I hope she is doing better and Cathy is spoiling her. Lynne emailed me and was so sad she was not being transported. She said the foster mom who was going to take her was disappointed because of all the reports she got on her. Hope she does okay with the cough. Keep us posted. Cant wait to see a new photo of her.


----------

